# VIDEO: University Of Michigan “Disappointed” In Students’ Profanity, Slurs At Uber Driver



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

*University Of Michigan "Disappointed" In Students' Profanity, Slurs At Uber Driver*

"You're an Uber driver. Go ****ing drive, you little ****," a student was filmed saying. "Minimum wage ******. Go **** yourself."

The University of Michigan says it's "extremely disappointed" in the behavior of some of its students, after a video emerged showing an aggressive, profanity-laced verbal assault of an Uber driver.

In the video, which was uploaded on March 23 but garnered more than 150,000 views on Sunday, a group of young men identified as members of a UofM fraternity were filmed swearing repeatedly and hurling gay slurs at the driver, Artur Zawada, in Ann Arbor.
http://www.buzzfeed.com/davidmack/university-of-michigan-uber-video?utm_term=.nv7BqOZWe#.yygqbv6k1

Campus newspaper the _Michigan Review_ identified the man in the video wearing the black coat as *Jake Croman*, who is listed by the Tau Kappa Epsilon fraternity as a member of its UofM chapter. _(Hey Jake, you are now famous. Enjoy your future job interviews at McDonalds.)_


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SafeT said:


> _(Hey Jake, you are now famous. Enjoy your future job interviews at McDonalds.)_


Ah, yes, another one to say ".....want fries with that?"


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Appears Jake has disappeared from social media


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

at least he knows we make minimum wage.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Maybe Jake and Anjali Ramkissoon can hook up? They seem to have a lot in common. But at least Anjali can blame the booze for her crazy episode.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jake can sell them the fries and Dr, Ramkissoon can treat the customers for indigestion, hardening of the arteries and who knows what else the chemicals in Icky-D's "food" will do to you.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Sorry, Jake. Uber drivers make below minimum wage, you chump. Jokes on you!


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

SafeT said:


> *University Of Michigan "Disappointed" In Students' Profanity, Slurs At Uber Driver*
> 
> "You're an Uber driver. Go &%[email protected] drive, you little &%[email protected]," a student was filmed saying. "Minimum wage ******. Go &%[email protected] yourself."
> 
> ...


After several episodes with rude passengers/college students, I'll verify that it's very common for UBER passengers that are denied rides or kicked out of cars to immediately get offended and turn on the driver, "Why, I never?!" Yes, you just got schooled by a minimum wage earner, Mr. Big Shot, JAKE CROMAN. The UBER driver read you right, "This guy is a jerk." And you, JAKE CROMAN, proceeded to prove him right with your now famous video performance. UBER should de-activate your account at the minimum.


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

Now he’s using the jew card. disgrace. There are real people who were discriminated for being jewish.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Jake Croman now has over 7,000 pages in Google and going strong. He started with about 1,200 this morning. But he will prob need to post some bikini pics if he wants to compete with Anjali Ramkissoon's 42,500 results in Google.
https://www.google.com/search?q=jak...iBCMQ_AUIBSgA&dpr=1#q=jake+croman+uber+driver


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

His father is under investigation by the police. Soon he won't even get a job as a minimum wage worker if the police and the courts don't bend down to his father.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Typical uber pax. I wonder what happened before. Were they refused a ride because of too many pax? Or did the driver provoke them somehow. I want to hear the whole story.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Unless Dad goes to jail-he's a real estate 'developer' apparently, junior won't be working at Mickey D's anytime in the future, probably. Don't forget, he's also attending UM at the main campus, not exactly community college. But hopefully this ******nozzle will be collecting his karma in the not too distant future.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

SafeT said:


> Jake Croman now has over 7,000 pages in Google and going strong. He started with about 1,200 this morning. But he will prob need to post some bikini pics if he wants to compete with Anjali Ramkissoon's 42,500 results in Google.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=jak...iBCMQ_AUIBSgA&dpr=1#q=jake+croman+uber+driver


Just Googled JAKE CROMAN at 1:30 P.M. P.S.T. in L.A. He's now up to........drum roll please........30,200 pages! Got to love the internet!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

jerseyboys said:


> Now he's using the jew card. disgrace. There are real people who were discriminated for being jewish.


Exactly! Most likely the driver didn't even know he was jewish. What a lying sack of crap. If it was an "extension of a previous argument where he insulted me for being jewish" how come your religion/heritage doesn't get mentioned? How come he didn't call the driver a biggot and defend jews? Because he's making it all up!


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber of course suspended the abused driver. I guess they wanted to further abuse him.

*Uber driver fired after being verbally attacked by wealthy Michigan student*
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ked-by-wealthy-michigan-student-a6958116.html


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Another "valued" or "awesome" partner who wasn't so "valued" or "awesome" after all in Uber's eyes.

Hope he was never under the illusion Uber ever had it's partners backs to begin with.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

I mean the kid isn't lying... Sure there's no need to belittle anyone but he wasn't wrong in implying minimum wage. But then again, jokes kind of on him for using Uber to begin with.... Anyone with a brain shouldn't be using uber at all. The cheapest of the cheap use uberX... It's like a cespool of degenerates.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

He gonna say that to the wrong person and the video will be a very different outcome


----------

